# 3d/Target Bow Set Ups???



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

I got into archery 3 years ago. Mainly hunting and target in back yard.
I shoot a 70 pound Quest compound set at 68. 
I am getting more and more into it every year. 
I am going to get into 3d/target next year.
I was wondering If you guys could show and tell me about your set ups so I can have an idea where to start my set up.
I just purchase a Martin Septer.


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

I will most likely be shootin a few tournaments this year as well if everything goes right. Its been a few years since Ive been in it but still have some of my stuff. I will be shooting a PSE Axe target unless I find a bow I like better. Vibracheck stab. and will be purchasing a CBE Elite sight and scope. I will prolly shoot Easton fatboys as well.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Athens Afflixtion, 68#, 29.5"DL, 365 grain Black Eagle Challengers, 319fps, AXCEL Armortech Pro sight, QAD Pro HD rest, Bluff Country Bowstrings string and cables, 28" Vendetta Grudge front bar and 11" Partner in Crime rear bar. This bow was my hunting bow last year and has taken numerous animals but due to cancer running wild in my family I have decided to have it repowdercoated in white and pink to honor those who are battling and those that have lost the battle with cancer. I lost both sets of grandparents to cancerr, my ex mother in law had breast cancer and now my ex wife is battling colon cancer. This bow will be at all the IBO shoots so if you see it please stop me and say HI.



Oh yeah, it's been in the woods already and unfortunately it has suffered a couple of scratches that will have to be fixed before next 3D season.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

I shoot a New Breed Genetix set at 50# 25.5dl, I was using Easton Axis 500 w/100gr tip but I'm switching to GT Ultralights w/ an 80 gr tip so I get better accuracy downrange,I use a Vaportail Limbdriver rest and a SureLoc Challenger sight w/a Shrewd 3dxl scope that has a 3x lens. For stabilizers I use Dead Center Archery Dead Steady bars, a 30in up for and a 10in side rod,the 30in has 4 oz on it and the side rod has 9 oz.It has H&M strings


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

For 3D:
Mathews Apex 8
Axcel AX 3000 with sure-Loc black eagle 42mm .5 Diopter scope 
Trophy Taker Spring Steel Pro
B Stinger premier plus 30" front rod with 5 oz and 15" side rod with 14 oz.
Carbon Express x-Jammer 27 PRO's with 125 gr 3d nockbusters
TRU Ball HT Pro


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Unless I magically fall into some money in the next few months, my bow set-up will be as follows:
Pearson TX-4 at 60#
Sureloc Challenger with HHA 5519 housing
Trophy Taker Spring Steel or X-treme FC Top Slot
Shrewd Stabs set 28" front and 12" left side.
Goldtip XT hunter 5575 with 100 grain tips
Stan Shootoff 3 Finger Med


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

You can start your set up, just where you currently are. If you are just starting out, use what you have, many shooters are shooting hunting equipment. Don't feel as if you need 30" stabilizers, scopes and magnification to start out. Sometimes i think this is what intimidates people from trying the 3d scene out for the first time.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I picked up a mice martin pro x. Got a great deal on it, and it looks very unique!
Its a little older, but the bow has newer vector limbs, and fury cams.
I just want to replace some of the equipment on it.


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

I will be shooting the hunter class this season again. Only my second season in 3D.

Bow: Prime Centroid 
Sight: CBE Tech Hunter 3pin 
Rest: Bodoodle Pro Lite II (still have to purchase)
Stab: Stokerized 10" with an SS1 for a side bar. (Have to purchase) 
Arrows: Easton Flatline 340 spine.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

I normally shoot 3D with my hunting setup (Bear Anarchy at around 64#) and same set up as I take into the field. Nothing wrong with starting out with a similar setup to what you hunt with.

Shooting this next year for my self, I'll be shifting the focus to my dedicated target setup for 3D until after my state qualifier. I intend to be more competitive in the MBO (open) class.
(details in sig, let me know if you have any specific questions)


----------



## whispershooter (Nov 12, 2005)

First off, shoot the best equipment you can afford. Don't be afraid to ask questions. After all we are out to have fun and help make each other better archers and hunters. I currently shoot the High Country X-10 at 58#, with Easton Flatline 500's with Vanetec 2" HP vanes and 85 grain points. Doinker 24" front and Doinker 10" side stabilizers. Sureloc Challenger sight bar with HHA 5519 scope. After hunting seasons are over i'm going to change my High Country Speed Pro X-11 over to my target bow for this coming year. And i will be shooting High Country's 6.2 Speed Pro arrows. Good luck shooting this year, hope to see you out there.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

if you have the martin scepter v you're already well on your way to having a really good setup. love my scepter v. i have mine set up with b-stinger 30" up front, b-stinger 12 " sidebar, NAP quick tune drop rest, and sure-loc sight with viper scope and 4X lens.


----------



## billm67 (Jul 19, 2007)

I just started shooting a few 3d tourneys last year. I working on my setup to shoot hunter class. I am shooting an Elite Pure with a limbdriver rest (with the bottom limb setup). For sights...I am using a Sure Loc Supreme with a CBE Hunter multi pin scope. I have a 12 inch B Stinger and I am shooting 30 inch Gold Tip Ultralight 22's. For me the biggest improvement came from moving over to the Gold Tip's. They are alot faster and make range estimation much more forgiving. That and shooting 50 arrows a day.


----------



## Jette (Mar 26, 2011)

I am shooting a bear truth 2 at 50lbs 29 draw with a trophy taker spring steel rest an Axcel 3000 with a classic magnum scope. Also AEP snyper stabilizers.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Bowtech Commander. 70lbs. 29 inch draw. Sword Acu-Site Micro. Limb Driver rest. Easton Full Bore with 100 grain points.


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

PSE Supra Max 60# (at 53), 29" Draw
SURE-LOC Supra 550 9" arm w. CR Apex 3D Scope and 4x Zeiss Lens, Fiber Optic pin 0.19 (Down)
TROPHY TAKER Pro II Rest
CARTEL Stabilizers (28, 10, 10) with doinkers and v-bar
EASTON FatBoy 400 Arrows with 100 gr field tips and 2" fletchings
STAN Shootoff 3 Release (Medium)


----------

